
Ellen Pao drops lawsuit against Kleiner Perkins, agrees to pay legal fees - AdmiralAsshat
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/09/ellen-pao-drops-lawsuit-against-kleiner-perkins-agrees-to-pay-legal-fees/
======
duncan_bayne
I guess she'll be adding a few more names to her 'resentment list'.

------
pavornyoh
Her approach was not a good one. Very painful lesson and I hope she learns
from it.

------
Lordarminius
A user on HN has commented that Ellen Pao followed a wrong approach. I
disagree. If she truly felt wronged in the way she described, then she had no
choice. Discrimination is frequently subtle and by nature very hard to prove;
moreso when the discriminating party is as powerful as KP. Her comments on the
reasons for dropping the suit may indicate that she realized this quite late
in the game.... while bruised she is unbowed and has chosen to beat a
strategic retreat rather than engage KP in a losing battle. Were her
accusations true? Was KP blameless? I think the jury is still out. Maybe time
will tell....

~~~
PhilWright
The court decided that KP did nothing wrong.

Obviously Ellen feels differently but given that the court has decided the
issue then, the only reasonable position is to take the courts word for it and
say that KP are not guilty of wrong doing.

It is typical in civil court cases for the loser to say they disagree with the
courts decision. This happens almost every time. Cannot remember the last time
a losing side in a civil case said that yes, they were wrong all along.

------
mark_integerdsv
Why is she paying?

They offered to waive those monies if she dropped the appeal.

She is dropping the appeal _and_ paying.

Weird lady.

~~~
DrScump
K&P offered to not seek legal fees if she agreed not to appeal. She appealed.
At that point, the offer was dead. Withdrawing the appeal later doesn't change
that.

Maybe she and her husband will file bankruptcy. _Again._

